# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Δεύτερο καναρίνι

## Eva

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό σημείο για το θέμα μου θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής
Έχω εδώ και ένα διάστημα ένα αρσενικό καναρίνι και θέλω να του πάρω μια παρέα. 
Η ερώτηση μου είναι να πάρω ένα αρσενικό ή θηλυκό; Να τα βάλω σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά; Η μήπως να μην πάρω και καθόλου με τη λογική μήπως στρεσαριστει ή σταματήσει να κελαηδαει. 
Δεν έχω εμπειρία από καναρίνια γενικότερα οπότε κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dinosd

Καλησπερα Ευα.

Αρχικα θα πρεπει να αποφασισεις εαν θελεις να προχωρησεις στο μελλον με την αναπαραγωγη των καναρινιων σου. Γτ το λεω αυτο. 
Διοτι εαν παρεις θυληκο, δεν θα ειναι για να εχει παρεα το αρσενικο αλλα για να ζευγαρωσει οταν ερθει η Ανοιξη. 
Επισης θα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι εαν παρεις θυληκο, θα πρεπει να το εχεις σε αλλο κλουβι ή σε ζευγαρωστρα (μεγαλο κλουβι 2 χωρων δλδ) χωρις να βλεπονται τα πουλακια μεταξυ τους (εχει ειδικο χωρισμα). Εαν βλεπονται τα πουλια, το αρσενικο σου θα σταματησει να κελαηδαει διοτι δεν θα ψαχνει πλεον θυληκο για ζευγαρωμα.

Αρα καταληγουμε στο οτι εαν πας για ζευγαρωμα τοτε θα χρειαστεις ενα θυληκο αλλα οχι για παρεα (δλδ να μην βλεπονται).

Και αν δεν θες αναπαραγωγη, τοτε μπορεις να παρεις κι αλλο ενα αρσενικο αλλα και παλι οχι για παρεα, απλως για να τα ακους να κελαηδανε. Δεν μπαινουν δλδ στο ιδιο κλουβι δυο αρσενικα γτ θα σκοτωνονται. 

Αυτα απο εμενα.

----------


## Eva

Καλησπέρα!
Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση και τις πληροφορίες.
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήθελα αναπαραγωγή οπότε το θηλυκό απορρίπτεται.
Αν πάρω δεύτερο αρσενικό σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί μπορούν να είναι δίπλα να βλέπονται ή θα απλά να ακούει το ένα το άλλο;

----------


## dinosd

Δεν διαφέρει τίποτα στο να βλέπονται, τα καναρίνια δλδ δεν "κάνουν παρέα" με αλλά πουλιά δλδ. Μπορούν να βλέπονται και θα τραγουδάνε και τα δυο. Μπορείς για καλύτερα να τα βάλεις το εμα πάνω στο άλλο τα κλουβιά.

----------


## Eva

Έγινε σε ευχαριστώ πολυ !

----------


## Μαριάνα

Μια που υπάρχει ήδη παρόμοιο θέμα, θα ρωτήσω εδώ, για να μην ανοίγω άλλο topic.

Πρόσφατα ήρθε στο σπίτι ένα αρσενικό καναρίνι, σχετικά νεαρό. 
Γενικά, η συμπεριφορά του φαίνεται σε όλα φυσιολογική, αλλά θεωρώ πως είναι ακόμα στο στάδιο προσαρμογής (χώρος και ρυθμοί καθημερινότητας). Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει, το έχω έξω τις περισσότερες ώρες, πάντα με προσοχή και επιτήρηση.
Το κλουβί του είναι ευρύχωρο και πολύ προσεγμένο. 
*Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι αν βάλω ακόμα ένα νεαρό αρσενικό μέσα ''θα σκοτώνονται'' ή θα μπορούσα να το τολμήσω;...*

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις σας.

----------

